# Covexin 8



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

Can I use Covexin 8 for goat kids ? It covers Clostridium Chauvoei-septicum-Haemolyticum-Novyi-Tetani-perfringens-Types C&D Bacterin Toxoid . 

The box says to use 5 mls for both cattle & sheep, Sub-Q. I was verbally told by sheep people to use 2.5 mls for sheep. ( 5 mls seems like a heck of a hefty dose <

The box mentions nothing about goat use. Does anyone know? Thanks, T.F.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I know some goat people do use covexin 8 for their goats. I personally use Bar-Vac CD&T since that works just fine for me.
I think the Covexin is rather more likely to cause swelling or abcesses where given, from what the users have told me. But that is temporary.
From what I found when I googled it, you have to give the 5 cc dose to goats, at least for the initial shot. Seems to be some confusion about the booster shots, some say 2 ccs some say 5. The source I trust the most says the dose is 5 ccs every time.
Anyone here use it?
Is there a reason you think you need to use Covexin 8 over just simple CD&T?? I'd stick with CD&T unless its not working.....I would.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

I quit using Covexin 8 exactly because of vaccination abscesses. I now use Colorado Serum's CDT. On another forum, several breeders said they had never encountered abscesses with that brand. Dose on both BarVac and Colorado Serum is only 2 ml.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Dosage for Covexin is 5ml for the first, followed by a booster of 2ml in six weeks. With the other two, booster is given sooner.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

